# National Retriever Championship



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Emblematic of how much RTF has changed, we are past the halfway point of the marquee event of the retriever world and not a single mention on this forum, how sad. ☹


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I'm watching the blog, reading it at least twice a day. One dog that I tried to buy is still playing, and several friends are still running. I do miss Pat's video overviews and the AKC video interviews. The sixth series quad with honor looks to be pretty darn tough and its taking a bit of time per dog.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't have a horse in the race, but was waiting for posts... ???


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Yep!! This site just isn’t the same.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Been following the Blog intently everyday. I really appreciate whomever is running that Blog! Looks like the 6th is providing some answers on a tough quad.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Following the blog, wish someone in attendance was posting here.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

EdA said:


> Emblematic of how much RTF has changed, we are past the halfway point of the marquee event of the retriever world and not a single mention on this forum, how sad. ☹


yup - I was going to... but then I thought, well, let's see if anyone else does. No one did, so I figured no one was interested. I have been keeping up to date on the results. The 6th series has been getting some answers. Looking forward to seeing how it all shakes out. Also, looking forward to watching the video of the 6th series (right after I post this).


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

apparently the video is only of the marks being thrown - but it gives very good perspective of the cover and factors of the marks. The third bird down seemed like quite a low/flat throw. I wondered if the rest of the throws were the same?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

With only 59 starters, the Judges have been generous with callbacks. IMO, temperature is an unexpected factor. Probably would have seen a land quad today, but with temps in the 80's and significant cover, it's not worth the risk. 
21 dogs left to run the 6th tomorrow. If today's pace is repeated, that may be it for the day. TBD.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been reading the blog every day.


----------



## pappy (Nov 23, 2009)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> With only 59 starters, the Judges have been generous with callbacks. IMO, temperature is an unexpected factor. Probably would have seen a land quad today, but with temps in the 80's and significant cover, it's not worth the risk.
> 21 dogs left to run the 6th tomorrow. If today's pace is repeated, that may be it for the day. TBD.


I believe you are running a Test Dog. When looking at the sketches/photos of the water blind, was the first point on line and were there instructions given or posted in the blinds regarding all 4 paws must be on the point?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

pappy said:


> I believe you are running a Test Dog. When looking at the sketches/photos of the water blind, was the first point on line and were there instructions given or posted in the blinds regarding all 4 paws must be on the point?


While I am not there in body I am there in spirit and have a significant attachment to #11 and regular communication with her handler. She felt both points were on line although the line to the second one just skimmed the tip. Most handlers put them on the second point or tried to. The problem was knowing where the running water was. Since only the first 10 handlers are allowed on line to watch the test dogs the other handlers are put at a disadvantage and handlers with multiple dogs are afforded an advantage (assuming they are more likely to be in the first 10 dogs). At Nationals blinds are really just fulfilling a requirement, you can certainly be eliminated by failure of one or more but in the final accounting they rarely have an effect on the eventual outcome. Nationals have been lost on blinds but never won.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Emblematic of how much RTF has changed, we are past the halfway point of the marquee event of the retriever world and not a single mention on this forum, how sad. ☹


Someone did post that the NRC 2020 Pick'em Contest was open back when only three people had picked so far.

It seems someone forecasted a black labrador would win!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

EdA said:


> While I am not there in body I am there in spirit and have a significant attachment to #11 and regular communication with her handler. She felt both points were on line although the line to the second one just skimmed the tip. Most handlers put them on the second point or tried to. The problem was knowing where the running water was.* Since only the first 10 handlers are allowed on line to watch the test dogs the other handlers are put at a disadvantage and handlers with multiple dogs are afforded an advantage *(assuming they are more likely to be in the first 10 dogs). At Nationals blinds are really just fulfilling a requirement, you can certainly be eliminated by failure of one or more but in the final accounting they rarely have an effect on the eventual outcome. Nationals have been lost on blinds but never won.


this is interesting to me. in the spirit of friendly competition, might these first ten handlers generally offer their thoughts to the other handlers? Was this limitation because of covid?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Ed will know and I could ask a couple of people there, but its not atypical of many of the FT I’ve been at this year. I’m sure it is because of COVID that only 10 handlers are allowed to watch.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> Since only the first 10 handlers are allowed on line to watch the test dogs


The next 10 handlers are not allowed to watch the 10th dog run?
That is how a lot of clubs did it this year.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The operative word is on line, from the area of the mat. Traditionally handlers have been permitted to view the line at gun changes but that was eliminated also. And yes these are corona virus related changes presumably to minimize the chance of the judges being inadvertently exposed.


----------



## pappy (Nov 23, 2009)

pappy said:


> I believe you are running a Test Dog. When looking at the sketches/photos of the water blind, was the first point on line and were there instructions given or posted in the blinds regarding all 4 paws must be on the point?


Thanks for the response. That explains some of the verbiage used to explain the dog work. I remember thinking "Why are they hitting the 1st point and missing the 2nd". The diagram is a little misleading.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

I’ve also following the blog, but did note how there was no discussion on here. 
Definitely not the RTF that it used to be.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I’m sure the field will be significantly reduced at callbacks to the 7th. 

Nice to hear comments from someone there or someone getting first hand reports.

Where’s FOM? 😉


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I was sad as I couldn't follow my favorite pro, Jim Gonia RIP.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck, Polly? Nice dog. Some very nice dogs have gone out already. 2 in our training group. I have been watching every day.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Appears that the work is better so far today as far as needing handles. Is the wind different?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I love Polly. She is a true sweetheart as well as being extremely talented. She's a real favorite in our training group. You are very right - some exceptional dogs have already gone out. I know of which two you speak. Wish I was there to cheer the rest on. Better yet, wish I was there with a dog, but its not to be for a while I think.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

HarryWilliams said:


> Appears that the work is better so far today as far as needing handles. Is the wind different?


The wind has changed for today.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm going to chime in! My first NRC to watch(from a distance) and I'm trying to get info where I can. Is it safe to assume we aren't getting as much chatter on here because there isn't a "Gallery" down there to share whats going on? Is anyone really allowed to attend? I won't have a "horse in the race" for awhile so I volunteered to work on things for the 2021 NARC. Already working on planning and my mind is spinning with ideas! Pretty sure you guys will kick me off this site, tired of all the questions and feedback/idea requests.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

You are correct about the gallery, always larger at the Natl Am, more dogs, more handlers, and more families (school is out). Add to that an entry that is 40% less than normal. A few spectators but not many and mostly on the first day and the last two days.


----------



## pappy (Nov 23, 2009)

EdA said:


> You are correct about the gallery, always larger at the Natl Am, more dogs, more handlers, and more families (school is out). Add to that an entry that is 40% less than normal. A few spectators but not many and mostly on the first day and the last two days.


Good point regarding 40% less entries. Would stand to reason that there may only be approximately nine dogs to finish this national.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

At the end of the 6th 7 dogs had a double handle , 3 dogs had a handle and 2 were picked up. This info is from the blog. I was there on Saturday and watched some great dogs run im sorry that I didn't report anything.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

With this new software I am slightly , maybe more lost than ever. Can someone post the blog link so I can see what's happening. .
Thanks


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

__





2020 NRC







2020nationalopen.blogspot.com


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

2020 NRC Blog


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers said:


> With this new software I am slightly , maybe more lost than ever. Can someone post the blog link so I can see what's happening. .
> Thanks


Thanks folks. Received it via email and this old dog is all set.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Regarding series 5: 2 points were required on the water blind. Pretty obvious. Dogs were getting on fat on the 1st point to the extent that some were cast back into the water and then back up on the point where they should be. Similar issue on the 2nd point. Some got on fat and didn't cast back into the water. Ideally, they were stopped short of dirt, and given a left so that they crossed the grassy point to carry on up to the bird.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Go Mickey! From Texas!


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

Jesus Ochoa said:


> At the end of the 6th 7 dogs had a double handle , 3 dogs had a handle and 2 were picked up. This info is from the blog. I was there on Saturday and watched some great dogs run im sorry that I didn't report anything.


3 double handles, 7 handles and 2 pickups..


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Go Tucker and Alex


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chipper31 said:


> The wind has changed for today.


It became a very different test and that is why we strive to avoid splitting tests if possible. Also split tests require moves to the next series during precious daylight hours. Even a small move takes a minimum of an hour, a big move to another piece of property can take much longer.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

7 will be a water blind “with not much water”, then 3 sets of marks, still lots of contenders


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

EdA said:


> It became a very different test and that is why we strive to avoid splitting tests if possible. Also split tests require moves to the next series during precious daylight hours. Even a small move takes a minimum of an hour, a big move to another piece of property can take much longer.


How much time is lost on a "no bird?" There have been a lot of them. The gunners are having a tough time.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Dave Farrar said:


> How much time is lost on a "no bird?" There have been a lot of them. The gunners are having a tough time.


Quite a bit. And no birds may or may not be the fault of the gunners. There are many factors that affect flyers. The sun, the wind, the relative size of the area, the throw, and where the bird is thrown. My personal don’t do list for pheasant flyers is into the wind, into the sun, at a tree line or hillside, and into a strong crosswind. In 2018 we had nine no birds for 20 something dogs in the 8th series. The lost time almost prevented us from completing the ninth on that day. A double pheasant flyer with that many dogs (46) invites problems.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

It doesn't sound like much will be learned from the 7th.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> It doesn't sound like much will be learned from the 7th.


That is or should have been predictable.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> That is or should have been predictable.


It looks pretty basic on paper but sometime that can be deceiving.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> It looks pretty basic on paper but sometime that can be deceiving.


I don’t think so all dogs back


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Are there National Requirements? (X number of blinds, X number of land series, X number of water marks?) Or is this just a judges decision? or is something just customary/tradition?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Must be 10 series, beyond that the allocation of tests beyond testing more or less equally on land and water are judge’s and National club officials discretion. There are general National traditions about the order of tests but sometimes weather conditions and/or mechanics take precedence.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

In a traditional National this is a normal progression
1) land marks, double or triple depending on entry size
2) land blind, some times run in conjunction with land double if time permits
3) & 4) water blind and water triple which is generally determined by available time
5) land quad
6) land blind
7) water blind
8) land water marks combo
9) water marks (usually a quad)
10 land marks (usually a quad with multiple fliers)


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

EdA said:


> In a traditional National this is a normal progression
> 1) land marks, double or triple depending on entry size
> 2) land blind, some times run in conjunction with land double if time permits
> 3) & 4) water blind and water triple which is generally determined by available time
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

EdA said:


> I don’t think so all dogs back


It’s really quite amazing to me and I’m always in awe of how exceptional these dogs are, and how much training is required to achieve this level of success in extremely difficult setups. Sometimes it’s taken for granted, but I just shake my head and say wow!


----------



## Northern Neck VA (Dec 1, 2016)

dr_dog_guy said:


> I'm watching the blog, reading it at least twice a day. One dog that I tried to buy is still playing, and several friends are still running. I do miss Pat's video overviews and the AKC video interviews. The sixth series quad with honor looks to be pretty darn tough and its taking a bit of time per dog.


Could you please send a link to the blog?


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

The 7th series looks like it wasn't much for the talent left in the field, the land quad is a different story!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

dr_dog_guy said:


> I'm watching the blog, reading it at least twice a day. One dog that I tried to buy is still playing, and several friends are still running. I do miss Pat's video overviews and the AKC video interviews. The sixth series quad with honor looks to be pretty darn tough and its taking a bit of time per dog.


I believe Pat does that at the NARCs


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Northern Neck VA said:


> Could you please send a link to the blog?







__





2020 NRC







2020nationalopen.blogspot.com


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

TonyRodgz said:


> I believe Pat does that at the NARCs


He does, or at least he did last year. But if I remember correctly he did it at the NRCs as well. Not last year, when I think there was some hullabaloo about him not doing it, but the year before and the year before that, maybe more? But I will admit to an imperfect memory.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

18 called back to the 9th and 17 dropped in the 8th. Just checked the EE pick’em contest and the five dogs with the most number of picks (Mickey, Foxx, Clooney, Deacon, Tucker) are all out of the National unfortunately. Of the 17 remaining dogs, all but two are without a handle. Some great dogs remaining. Who will win?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

The 9th will be a water triple with a flyer. Should average about 15 minutes / dog. 
Test dog at 8:30 CST.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Nothing out of the ordinary. My only observation is that local clubs restrict the ability of judges to throw a test which looks like something a NRC judge might throw at ya. 

Might be worthwhile to make an additional bird available for judges on weekend trials


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Happy Gilmore said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary. My only observation is that local clubs restrict the ability of judges to throw a test which looks like something a NRC judge might throw at ya.
> 
> Might be worthwhile to make an additional bird available for judges on weekend trials


HUH????????????????? Your thought process would be very incorrect


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Gary M said:


> 18 called back to the 9th and 17 dropped in the 8th. Just checked the EE pick’em contest and the five dogs with the most number of picks (Mickey, Foxx, Clooney, Deacon, Tucker) are all out of the National unfortunately. Of the 17 remaining dogs, all but two are without a handle. Some great dogs remaining. Who will win?



I am rooting for the 100% amateur trained/handled dog - FC AFC J&C's Another Round In the Chamber. Gotta root for the am trained/handled dogs. Plus he is as close a relation to my girl Smarty without being a littermate, that I am aware of. LOL


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tobias said:


> I am rooting for the 100% amateur trained/handled dog - FC AFC J&C's Another Round In the Chamber. Gotta root for the am trained/handled dogs. Plus he is as close a relation to my girl Smarty without being a littermate, that I am aware of. LOL


Then you should root for #11 and #25 too


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

EdA said:


> Then you should root for #11 too


She is in my EE picks too - I guess I thought she had been pro trained at some point. Go Mavis and Sylvia!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tobias said:


> She is in my EE picks too - I guess I thought she had been pro trained at some point. Go Mavis and Sylvia!!!


If you consider running a few Opens with Farmer after she was an AFC training then you are correct. Also consider the 18 months of her career lost to a hyperextension carpal injury and the resulting joint damage which limits her training and conditioning. Plus she’s about the coolest dog I’ve known and that covers a lot of territory.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Tobias said:


> I am rooting for the 100% amateur trained/handled dog - FC AFC J&C's Another Round In the Chamber.


I'm rooting for them also but they do train with a pro almost daily.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I am pretty certain no dog/handler playing at the top level of the game would be successful without the help or advice of a top level pro (or am) trainer.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Dr Ed as a judge what do you look for when judging a National event . Could you please educate me sir.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jesus Ochoa said:


> Dr Ed as a judge what do you look for when judging a National event . Could you please educate me sir.


The best dog for that week, any thing more detailed requires far too much time and space than we have here. It is also important to understand that time and circumstances do not always allow the judges to use their best setup. We had more than forty (40) tests with variations from setup. Sadly we were not able to use our best land blind or our best land/water quad.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Well my pick, Mickey, from Texas is out. Lots of great dogs left!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JamesTannery said:


> Well my pick, Mickey, from Texas is out. Lots of great dogs left!


Seven Texas dogs remain (11,18,25,30,33,37,55), there is no shortage of home state dogs to root for. Two of those (25 & 37) are owned or co-owned by the breeder and 25 is breeder, owner, trainer, & handler.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

EdA said:


> Seven Texas dogs remain (11,18,25,30,33,37,55), there is no shortage of home state dogs to root for. Two of those (25 & 37) are owned or co-owned by the breeder and 25 is breeder, owner, trainer, & handler.


I’m rooting for 25. The way Dan manages Luke’s manners with selection is awesome. And I think it says a lot about how great of a marking dog he is. Special animal


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

From the picture on the blog, does anyone have any concerns about the middle bird?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Reginald said:


> From the picture on the blog, does anyone have any concerns about the middle bird?


one of the test dogs winded the right bird while hunting the middle bird. The first running dog went back to the flyer area and was handled.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

I got to see #11 Mavis at a seminar this year. Amazing dog. Rooting for #25 and #11.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Reginald said:


> From the picture on the blog, does anyone have any concerns about the middle bird?


Looks like a nice test to me; A pretty typical set of all-age water marks.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Lots of discussion on FB and good video of test dogs.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you Dr Ed , I have so much to learn with the time left on this earth. Maybe someday I will have the privilege to run a national.


----------



## Ktyler2577 (Nov 30, 2018)

Gary M said:


> 18 called back to the 9th and 17 dropped in the 8th. Just checked the EE pick’em contest and the five dogs with the most number of picks (Mickey, Foxx, Clooney, Deacon, Tucker) are all out of the National unfortunately. Of the 17 remaining dogs, all but two are without a handle. Some great dogs remaining. Who will win?


Who were the 3 without a handle so far?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Ktyler2577 said:


> Who were the 3 without a handle so far?



It reads a little weird - but is correct of 17 dogs, ALL but two (or three?) were without a handle - that would be 14 or 15 clean..


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tobias said:


> It reads a little weird - but is correct of 17 dogs, ALL but two (or three?) were without a handle - that would be 14 or 15 clean..


Having not handled does not equal “clean”.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

EdA said:


> Having not handled does not equal “clean”.


my bad - I meant without handling.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Doug Main said:


> Looks like a nice test to me; A pretty typical set of all-age water marks.


From the picture of the middle bird, it looks like possibly the bird in the air, when thrown, from 350 yards might be hard to pick up with the tree seemingly in line with the fall area.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

So far all the handles are on the middle bird. Could it be the dogs aren't picking up the bird in the air because of the tree?


----------



## btrent25 (Nov 24, 2018)

Looks like it has more to do with dogs squaring the bank on staying in the water and not exiting. Both put them in bad spots


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

btrent25 said:


> Looks like it has more to do with dogs squaring the bank or staying in the water and not exiting. Both put them in bad spots


 That's what I think also, while the dogs are in the water I don't think they can see the destination.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

I so wish I could be there watching. The test certainly seems to be winning!


----------



## Thomas Running (Sep 19, 2011)

I never understand a test set up, especially for some of the best dogs in the country, that turns into an ugly fiasco from my point of view. I am not there, but when only a couple of dogs complete a test without a handle and from the description some of the few completions are rather ugly, I don't think it is a very good test. Just my opinion based on past experience but not at a National.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

How many times has a dog won a National with a handle?


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

I can’t give my pick on a public forum considering Joe Couey is a friend and member of my FT Club Chippewa Valley. Very excited for him! But, I have to ask this question, out of the VERY HIGHEST REPECT, who taught who more? Judy Aycock or Danny Farmer? I hear Judy is a pretty amazing person, who is very open to helping people and this sport. So I would also like to see her succeed.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

EdA said:


> Seven Texas dogs remain (11,18,25,30,33,37,55), there is no shortage of home state dogs to root for. Two of those (25 & 37) are owned or co-owned by the breeder and 25 is breeder, owner, trainer, & handler.


But weren’t Many of these dogs competing up North all summer? So what do you think being “Texas” dogs give them a specific advantage? Makes me want to do a Spreedsheet on the statistics on this NRC and the history of these dogs.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

MarniSampair said:


> I can’t give my pick on a public forum considering Joe Couey is a friend and member of my FT Club Chippewa Valley. Very excited for him! But, I have to ask this question, out of the VERY HIGHEST REPECT, who taught who more? Judy Aycock or Danny Farmer? I hear Judy is a pretty amazing person, who is very open to helping people and this sport. So I would also like to see her succeed.


Danny will tell you that Judy taught him everything. And obviously Judy is a legend in the game. She has had tons of success in the sport, so I am not sure what you are saying that you would like to see her succeed? She co-owns a dog that is at the National, but she is not running a dog at the national.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

MarniSampair said:


> But weren’t Many of these dogs competing up North all summer? So what do you think being “Texas” dogs give them a specific advantage? Makes me want to do a Spreadsheet on the statistics on this NRC and the history of these dogs.


I believe he was just stating a fact (that there were 7 dogs from Texas still in the field to root for...if someone wanted to root for a Texas dog). A prior comment had suggested an RTF member was rooting for Mickey because he was from Texas and Ed responded to that post. I don't think he was implying that the Texas dogs had any specific advantage.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

birddogn_tc said:


> Danny will tell you that Judy taught him everything. And obviously Judy is a legend in the game. She has had tons of success in the sport, so I am not sure what you are saying that you would like to see her succeed? She co-owns a dog that is at the National, but she is not running a dog at the national.


Yes, you are correct, Sylvia is running the dog, so, credit should be given to the handler. My “succeed” comment was meant to be, “succeed at this years NRC“


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

birddogn_tc said:


> I believe he was just stating a fact (that there were 7 dogs from Texas still in the field to root for...if someone wanted to root for a Texas dog). A prior comment had suggested an RTF member was rooting for Mickey because he was from Texas and Ed responded to that post. I don't think he was implying that the Texas dogs had any specific advantage.


Got it! Just trying to learn. You can loose alot of sleep over analyzing things in this game!


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

This was just posted on the NRC Blog
*11 *dogs were called back to the 9th Series: 2, 18, 25, 29, 33, 37, 41, 43, 44, 57, and 58.
*7 *dogs were dropped: 3, 11, 17, 30, 39, 52 and 55.
Our 10th Series will be at the Fuller's 145 property (2187 CR 109) starting at 9:00 am. 
The first running dog will be #29.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Msg deleted


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Can someone explain what happened here?








29. FC-AFC Cropper's Fire in the Hole, "Deep" BLM, Al Arthur


#29 - Owners: Katharine Simonds Previous National: NRC - 2019, 2018, 2016 12:32 pm Flyer - Good Job! Right Retired - Deep got through the fi...




2020nationalopen.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

The 9th was very deceiving in that the middle bird appeared to be inline between the RH retired and flyer, when in fact is was almost equadistance to the RH bird. Many dogs took great lines towards the middle bird but came up short, turned left instead of right, and were headed back toward the flyer station. Also, the wind was shifting all day. My girl was on a straight line under the arc of the MR, but winded the RH bird. On the 3rd send, I tried to push her back in there, but like many of the early dogs she split the difference and had to be handled. Also, handling to the middle bird was a challenge as there was a row of hay bales between the flyer station and the MR, plus the terrain put the dogs out of sight if they got deep. 

Re #29, the judges scored the dog to the bird as it drove straight to the station (maybe the only one that did), but got spooked when it found 2 men inside the "hay bale hotel" and not his duck.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

EdA said:


> Having not handled does not equal “clean”.


After being at this National for 9 days, I've concluded that it's a disservice to its followers that the RN blog is not permitted to use words such as"gorilla" and "gut" in describing some of the hunts.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> the RN blog is not permitted to use words such as"gorilla"


So as not to offend gorillas?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> The 9th was very deceiving in that the middle bird appeared to be inline between the RH retired and flyer, when in fact is was almost equadistance to the RH bird. Many dogs took great lines towards the middle bird but came up short, turned left instead of right, and were headed back toward the flyer station. Also, the wind was shifting all day. My girl was on a straight line under the arc of the MR, but winded the RH bird. On the 3rd send, I tried to push her back in there, but like many of the early dogs she split the difference and had to be handled. Also, handling to the middle bird was a challenge as there was a row of hay bales between the flyer station and the MR, plus the terrain put the dogs out of sight if they got deep.
> 
> Re #29, the judges scored the dog to the bird as it drove straight to the station (maybe the only one that did), but got spooked when it found 2 men inside the "hay bale hotel" and not his duck.


Gracias Amigo


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

How many times have they tested hip pocket to flyer concept?


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

looks like they have a winner! #29
*FC-AFC Cropper's Fire in the Hole, "Deep" BLM *
Owner Katharine Simonds; Handler Al Arthur


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

And congratulations to Kate and Al!


----------



## PFS (Mar 16, 2015)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> With only 59 starters, the Judges have been generous with callbacks. IMO, temperature is an unexpected factor. Probably would have seen a land quad today, but with temps in the 80's and significant cover, it's not worth the risk.
> 21 dogs left to run the 6th tomorrow. If today's pace is repeated, that may be it for the day. TBD.


It was the consensus among several of us in the work crew that if your test dog was a competitor, you would have been a finalist at least. 👍


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

PFS said:


> It was the consensus among several of us in the work crew that if your test dog was a competitor, you would have been a finalist at least. 👍


Thank You


----------

